# [OT] KDE-Bluetooth (ebuild).

## motaboy

Salve ragazzi, mi chiamo Simone e sono uno dei 3 sviluppatori del progetto KDE-Bluetooth.

Potete considerarlo pubblicità ma lo scopo del messaggio è che mi piacerebbe che il nostro progetto venisse inserito nel tree di gentoo, ho già fatto due richieste di enhancement negli scorsi mesi ma sfortunatamente non ho avuto risposta.

Il fatto è che esiste già sotto net-wireless l'ebuild di gnome-bluetooth e credo proprio che il nostro progetto sia qualitativamente superiore (ovviamente non foglio offendere nessuno e non voglio generare flame, perciò chiedo scusa in anticipo di questa dichiarazione  :Smile:  )

Ho perciò deciso di inserire un ebuild sul sito del progetto:

http://kde-bluetooth.sourceforge.net

Per ogni problema c'è anche una mailinglist:

http://liste.ferrara.linux.it/listinfo/kde-bluetooth

Se il progetto vi piace vi prego di premere per l'inserimento dentro al portage tree. Grazie!!!

Bye! And happy bluetoothing!

----------

## Vide

Maronna, che figata è sto progetto??! BRAVISSIMI!!

Ora, mi consiglieresti un dongle a poco prezzo compatibile con Linux? 

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

Grazie per i complimenti... o mi stai prendendo in giro...  :Smile: 

Se vuoi un dongle USB ti ne consiglio uno qualsiasi con chipset CSR, io per sicurezza ho preso in Digicom Palladdio che però 4 mesi fa costava 50 euro, in giro ne ho visti molti a 30 euro ma non sono mai riuscito a capire che chipset avessero. cmq sul sito di bluez c'è una pagina dedicata a tutti gli hardware supportati.

Attenzione ai kernel 2.6 che fino all'attuale test11 se disconnetti il dongle usb essi vanno in kernel panic, ci sono già stati vari messaggi sulla mailing list del kernel ma nessuno ha ancora risolto il problema.

Bye!

----------

## Vide

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Grazie per i complimenti... o mi stai prendendo in giro... 
> 
> 

 

Ma figurati!! Sono sincero!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se vuoi un dongle USB ti ne consiglio uno qualsiasi con chipset CSR, io per sicurezza ho preso in Digicom Palladdio che però 4 mesi fa costava 50 euro, in giro ne ho visti molti a 30 euro ma non sono mai riuscito a capire che chipset avessero. cmq sul sito di bluez c'è una pagina dedicata a tutti gli hardware supportati.
> 
> 

 

Ok, do' un'occhiata in giro allora!

Non vedo l'ora di trasferire i contatti (anche se semi-manualmente, mi sa) dal mio T610!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Attenzione ai kernel 2.6 che fino all'attuale test11 se disconnetti il dongle usb essi vanno in kernel panic, ci sono già stati vari messaggi sulla mailing list del kernel ma nessuno ha ancora risolto il problema.
> 
> 

 

Ho un 2.6-test11 compilato e funzionante ma per ora sto ancora su 2.4..lì ci sono problemi del genere?

----------

## motaboy

No, almeno per me... ho dovuto far un file in /etc/modules.d chiamato bluetooth con dentro questa roba:

alias net-pf-31         bluez

alias bt-proto-0        l2cap

alias bt-proto-2        sco

alias bt-proto-3        rfcomm

alias bt-proto-4        bnep

alias tty-ldisc-15      hci_uart

alias char-major-10-250 hci_vhci

e poi ho fatto partire #modules-update

per il 2.6 mi sa che devi cambiare bluez in bluetooth

Non so perchè non lo mettono direttamente nell'ebuild di bluez-libs per esempio...

Bye!

----------

## cerri

A me non funzica il redirect.

CMQ: come mai non e' stato considerato il vostro ebuild? Avete provato con la community kde direttamente?

----------

## motaboy

in che senso non funziona il redirect?

Io ho postato 2 feature request diretti a kde@gentoo.org su bugs.gentoo.org in cui davo una più che esauriente spiegazione del proggtto con la descrizione di tutti programmi e un'ebuild d'esempio ma non ho ricevuto risposte, adesso andrò a rompere le balle sul forum, dehehe...  :Smile: 

Ci stiamo mettendo in contatto con la community di kde adesso anche perchè ho fatto una patch per kppp molto interessante e ne abbiamo in mente altre ma che ormai a causa della feature freeze non può essere inserita fino a kde 3.3 (se esisterà) o 4. 

Bye!

----------

## Vide

Comunque ho visto che il Digicom Palladio è effettivamente il più economico, si riesce a trovare su negozi online a 35 euro, ma ci sono mostruose (10 euro) spese di spedizione..adesso provo a chiedere in qualche negozio in zona da me anche se mi sa che andrei a spendere pure di più...

Ho visto inoltre che il manteiner del driver del Digicom è un italiano..sei per caso tu?  :Smile: 

Cmq, se la patch per KPPP è quello che penso io, figatissima poter creare una connessione TCP via cellulare su BT!  :Very Happy:  Bravi bravi!

----------

## motaboy

No, mi spiace non sono io, credo che il nome sia quello di colui che l'ha testato e ha visto che funzionava perchè il driver Usb è unico e si chiama hci_usb e poi ci sono varie aggiunte per i dispositivi integrati nei portatili toshiba e altre marche. Se fossi capace correggerei volentieri quel noioso bug. 

Cmq 35 euro è poco molto rispetto alle 50 che ho pagato e se riesci a trovarlo in un negozio a quel prezzo sarebbe un'affare (basta pensare che molti device IRDA o persino i cavetti per il cellullare costano molto di più e non hai tutte le funzioni del bluetooth).

Sto facendo un programma (o meglio un wrapper) che crea in automatico il bind tra il telefono e un device /dev/rfcommX (invece di chiamare ogni volta #rfcomm bind X xx:xx:xx:xx:xx Y), permette di scegliere la marca del telefono e il fornitore del servizio e configura kppp in modo automatico... Adesso è qua sul mio repository locale e a giorni lo metto su CVS, anche se è ancora in preprealpha sembra funzionare.

Bye!

----------

## ^Sporting^

Bel lavoro ragazzi!   :Laughing: 

L'ho provato con successo riuscendo a scambiare dati sia col cellulare (un Philips Fisio 825) sia col palmare (un HP 3970).

L'unica cosa e' che nn ho avuto il coraggio di staccare il dongle usb, utilizzando un kernel 2.6.0-test11   :Wink:   *motaboy wrote:*   

> Attenzione ai kernel 2.6 che fino all'attuale test11 se disconnetti il dongle usb essi vanno in kernel panic, ci sono già stati vari messaggi sulla mailing list del kernel ma nessuno ha ancora risolto il problema. 

 nn si sa mai   :Wink: 

Se l'informazione potesse servire a qualcuno ho utilizzato un dongle USB della Gigabyte modello GA-BTD01 che costa poco + di 30 euro.

Un altro dettaglio e' che nn mi appare in konqueror la voce Bluetooth Browser, ma puo' essere che ci voglia un riavvio e si sistema, cmq x me nn e' di basilare importanza ;D

Di nuovo i miei complimenti   :Very Happy: 

Bye!

----------

## motaboy

Grazie mille a te!!!

Ma hai usato l'ebuild che ho messo sul sito? se si vuoi dire che funziona?

Per il browse (se non appare la voce) devi scrivere sdp:/ da konqueror (non è ancora ottimizzato al massimo e dipende da kbluetoothd per funzionare perchè è il demone che tiene traccia dei dispositivi collegati) 

Grazie a sdp dovresti vedere tutti i dispositivi ricercabili e per ognuno dovresti vedere i servizi di cui dispongono. inoltre se per esempio clicchi su Obex Object Push dovrebbe aprirsi in automatico kbtobexclient con già settato l'indirizzo e il canale su cui collegarsi) (anche se mi sa che ho corretto un bug che è solo su CVS, va be fra qualche giorno faccio un nuovo ebuild). Cmq per ogni problema e bug puoi riferirti alla mailing list.

Bye!

----------

## ^Sporting^

Si, l'ho compilato con l'ebuild disponibile sul sito.

Vuoi dire che sono il primo che lo prova? =D

EDIT: *motaboy wrote:*   

> Il primo che me lo dice! Anche perchè l'ho messo su l'altro ieri.
> 
> Ma mi spiace non hai vinto niente (sono poveretto)

 

eheheeh beh almeno la gloria di aver dato il primo feedback positivo   :Wink: 

risolto anche con konqueror (io mettevo sdp:// e mi dava errore   :Embarassed: )

Bye!Last edited by ^Sporting^ on Mon Dec 15, 2003 11:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## motaboy

Il primo che me lo dice! Anche perchè l'ho messo su l'altro ieri. 

Ma mi spiace non hai vinto niente  :Razz:  (sono poveretto)  :Crying or Very sad: 

Bye!

----------

## Vide

Tempo fine questa settimana che cerco e acquisto il dongle più economico che trovo in giro (ehehehe) e poi entro anche io nel club!!  :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

Per chi è interessato ho reso disponibile il nuovo ebuild aggiornato al 18-12-2003. Abbiamo corretto vari bug e fatto alcune aggiunte.

http://kde-bluetooth.sourceforge.net/html/download.html

Bye! e Buon Natale!

----------

## motaboy

Finalmente grazie a Caleb Tennis (sviluppatore gentoo) e a voi tutti a cui ho rotto i maroni, sono lieto di annunciare che kde-bluetooth è entrato nel portage tree di Gentoo!!!

Quando ci saranno novità o bug-fixes rilascierò gli ebuild coi sorgenti aggiornati.

Bye!

----------

## Nosve

Il package risulta mascherato, peraltro è assolutamente necessario bluez-sdp 1.5, o basta l'1.4, che è l'ultimo unmasked?

(Avete fatto un bel lavoro comunque con kde-bluetooth!! :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

Grazie per i complimenti!

Il package è mascherato come ~x86 per il fatto che è una versione di sviluppo visto che il progetto è giovane.

EDIT: Ovviamente io ho l'opportunità di testarlo solo su x86. Se qualcuno riesce a utilizzarlo con successo su altre architetture è pregato di comunicarlo. Grazie.

Per le bluez-sdp come vedi anche nell'ebuild non c'è richiesta delle 1.5 o 1.4 ma solo di una versione dalla 1 in poi.

Bye!

----------

## Nosve

Il problema è che cercando di emergerlo con la ACCEPT_KEYWORDS tenta anche di emergere una valanga di roba (24 pacchetti) che vorrei evitare.

Aspetterò una versione non beta, peraltro, il package manipola in qualchemodo il meccanismo che usa il bluepin? Mi pare che se è installato, non riesco più a accoppiarmi con nuovi dispositivi.

----------

## motaboy

Credi che devi usare ACCEPT_KEYWORD passando prima di emerge e non modificandolo dentro make.conf oppure modifica l'ebuild di kdebluetooth la keyword ~x86 in x86.

Del bluepin non modifica niente, il pairing non è gestito da kdebluetooth, perciò mi sembra una cosa strana.

Se riesci a spiegare in modo dettagliato cosa succede mnda una email alla mailing-list di kdebluetooth. Grazie!

Bye!

----------

## popposoft

Che sfiga non compila...

```
obex.cpp: In member function `void Obex::slotHandleInput(int)':

obex.cpp:185: `::close' undeclared (first use here)

make[2]: *** [obex.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebluetooth-20031218/work/kdebluetooth-20031218/libkobex'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebluetooth-20031218/work/kdebluetooth-20031218'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/kdebluetooth-20031218 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 123, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

```

Motaboy aiutaci tuuuuuuuuuuu!

----------

## motaboy

L'hai appena scaricato ho è già un pò che ce l'hai? Te lo chiedo perchè questo errore dovrei averlo corretto qualche giorno fa ma non ho cambiato nome all'ebuild perchè ero riuscito a farmelo mettere nel portage tree ufficiale e non volevo rompero troppo le balle...

Bye!

----------

## popposoft

zero problemi, fortunatamente sono riuscito a risolvere immediatamente leggendo la vostra mailing list.

Ho aggiunto l'include che mancava nel file obex.cpp

```

#include <unistd.h>

```

e ha compilato tutto...

l'avevo preso giù esattamente qualche minuto prima del mio post, ma tutto è a posto ora...

grazie mille per l'ottimo lavoro!!!

----------

## motaboy

Grazie a te, per ogni problema facci sapere!   :Laughing: 

Bye!

----------

## Mr.Evolution

se a qualcuno interessa mi sembra di aver visto sul catalogo misco (www.misco.it) il dongle BlueTooth a 35euro, se lo trovate a meno fatemelo sapere...Ciao!  :Cool: 

----------

## motaboy

Volevo avvisare che se qualcuno ha problemi a compilare l'ultimo ebuild di kdebluetooth col file "rfcommportlistener.cpp" questo è probabilmente un buggino in gcc-3.3.2-r6. 

Ho già inviato un bug-report ed infatti adesso è mascherato.

Probabilmente anche altri programmi avranno lo stesso errore.

Potete vedere lo strano errore riportato con questo semplice programma:

void x() { }

namespace N {

    enum E { x };

}

int main(int, char*[]) { }

Bye!

----------

## Mr.Evolution

grazie x la sollecitudine con cui segui questo forum.

Ho appena scaricato l'ebuild ed i file necessari ma devo ancora compilarli. Volevo solo avvisarti che l'ultima versione (io l'ho appena compilata) del gcc è 3.3.3, forse aggiornandolo hanno già risolto il bug

----------

## motaboy

Per la gioia di non so chi ho aggiunto l'ebuild per compilare kdebluetooth da CVS.

Adesso siamo in kdeextragear-3!!!

Potete trovarlo qua:

http://members.xoom.virgilio.it/motaboy/ebuilds/kdebluetooth-cvs-ebuild.tar.bz2

si chiama kdebluetooth-99999999.ebuild e quindi avrà la precedenza su tutti gli altri.

Bye!

----------

## Drospy

Davvero Bello, 

Funziona molto bene, complimenti

ciao

----------

## motaboy

Grazie! Mi fa sempre piacere sapere che qualcuno apprezza le nostre fatiche (anch'io ho bisogno di incoraggiamento ogni tanto  :Laughing:  !

Per chi fosse interessato ho inserito in kdebluetooth un kitchensync konnector per l'IrMCSync (T68, T610 e altri, sfortunatamente non symbian perchè usano SyncML).

Non viene compilato perchè dipende da kde-pim CVS, (se aggiungessero le patch che ho mandato sarebbe un bel lavoro...   :Mad:  ).

Comunque è ancora beta proprio per i problemi di kitchensync... comunque se qualcuno è interessato a provarlo può leggere il README in irmcsync/irmcsynckonnector).

Bye!

----------

